# HELP



## Az Turnings (Nov 4, 2016)

well this happened..... anyone know how to get alumilite resin off concrete ?  Let's just say smurf is an understatement for the way I look right now.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 5, 2016)

Acetone works pretty well on most resins..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Nov 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Acetone works pretty well on most resins..


Oh my bad I meant alumilite dye not resin


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Acetone would still likely hold true there as well. Since it's just dye you could try Carb Cleaner, or Brake Parts Cleaner, they may remove it, but I doubt it. Repeated bleaching will likely remove it over time. I'd pour straight bleach on it, let it set for awhile and see what it does. Follow up with a bucket of hot water and good stiff bristled scrub brush.

Depends on how smooth the finish on the concrete is and how deep it soaked in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2016)

Pour the dye everywhere and claim to be a Boise state alumni.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Pour the dye everywhere and claim to be a Boise state alumni.



Or you could spill all the other colors creating a Jackson Pollock feel...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2016)

How long until your next shedding?


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 5, 2016)

You are done for. Those ain't coming out, IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2016)

Get a rug.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the epoxy will take care of most of it. If it doesn't clean it to your liking consider epoxy paint sold for garage floors. That way you can cover anything that happens.


----------

